# Palm Beach boats? Anyone heard of them?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.palmbeachfishingboats.com/construction/index.html

http://www.palmbeachfishingboats.com/warranty.html

http://www.palmbeachfishingboats.com/boat_models.php (top line of specs)

Enough info?


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I appreciate the links. I read the website. I was just curious about experience with them.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

I would ask the guy if he could take you out and ride in it and see if you like it thats just my opinion Good Luck!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks pretty similar to a Key Largo to me. And it looks like they have a lot of wood in their construction.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I saw that. They say they glass it in completely. I hope its true.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

my friend has the key largo 16' skiff, i believe its about the same boat (the skiff with the poling platform, v-hull). anyways, its a dog. his has a 50 yami 2stroke and its waaaay underpowered. will barely get on plane with 3 adults and very heavy. handles decent, needs atleast a 70hp and trim tabs a must. just my 2 cents


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

> my friend has the key largo 16' skiff, i believe its about the same boat (the skiff with the poling platform, v-hull).  anyways, its a dog.  his has a 50 yami 2stroke and its waaaay underpowered.  will barely get on plane with 3 adults and very heavy.  handles decent, needs atleast a 70hp and trim tabs a must.  just my 2 cents


sorry- his is the 15' key largo. hope this helps


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I had a 2002 keylargo 181 with 90hp merc 2-stroke and it's a great boat for decent price.

I had t-top, electronic box, vhf radip, GPS chartplotter and 80lbs thrust trolling motor on it with magic trailer for $15,000 loaded.

I took it up to 60 miles offshore and drafts 10" of water in mosquito lagoon or Indian river lagoon.

Rides like a caddy car in 2-3 ft chop and stay really dry.

I beat the crap out of it without any issues.

It does need a trim tabs because it had a hard time stay on level without tipping over to side to side when running wide open. You have to stay in the middle when running WOT.

Dry storge hatches- stay dry okay but when it's gets wet then the storge box gets wet all the time...so I turned into a fish box.

I hate the waves splat into the transom and makes the whole floor get wet.....the motor sqaut too low in the water because they made too much deadrise to sink it in the water.

I will give 7 out of 10 and it's a great boat, stay really dry, tops out 38 mph, slice through 2-3ft rollers like it's nothing.

It's a good boat....

I can't say much about the 15fter.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

For the price you can't beat them. They are a no frills boat. Splatter paint on the inside. No recessed hatches. But I picked mine up for a trade of a jet-ski and 2,000 bucks. So the price was right.

I have a 99 18' flats model. semi-v hull with a 150 2004 johnson. The boat will fly and with a jackplate runs pretty skinny. 

This boat stays over in steinhatchee and we use it for pretty much everything from scalloping to grouper fishing in 30'. 

If the price is right you can't go wrong with one.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, they have a lifetime transom stringer and floor warranty. 

So I wouldn't worry about the wood very much.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info Jordan. I cant wait to pick it up tomorrow. I think Im almost stealing it. I found a similar model, 2 years older that is 2k more than this one. And that one isnt clean like this is. I noticed that it does not have a lot of the fit/finish like my friends 22' bay boat, but its 1/6th the price too. Its not a micro but I will post pics tomorrow and let yall decide. Thanks.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> Thanks for the info Jordan. I cant wait to pick it up tomorrow. I think Im almost stealing it. I found a similar model, 2 years older that is 2k more than this one. And that one isnt clean like this is. I noticed that it does not have a lot of the fit/finish like my friends 22' bay boat, but its 1/6th the price too. Its not a micro but I will post pics tomorrow and let yall decide. Thanks.


Awesome, look foward to seeing it. I've enjoyed ours. It really flies with that 150 on it high 49 is the fastest I've seen. It's definately a boat that you don't mind using and abusing. You can drop the cast net on the floor or cut up bait on the deck and it won't hurt your feelings.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Been fishing from a friends '99 for years. If it has a Suzuki 2-Stroke avoid it. He's had a handful of problems the past year with it. 

Basic CC fishing boat. No high performance ride, heavy hulled, not great in skinny water, wood stringers, and IMO VERY wet ride for the style hull. But they have a long range, stability, room for 3-4 anglers, I've caught my biggest fish's from my friends (vs my gheenoe)   

Palm Beach, Cape Craft, and Key Largo are all produced under the same roof by the same people. They simply slab different stickers on. They boat models are no different and every spec is the same. Look on the websites for each company all the photos are the same just photo-shopped names on them.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Had a Palm Beach Whitecap 15 that was a great little boat. No frills, stable, handled chop great for the size. I'd still have it if I didn't decide to sell it due to it having a Force 50 engine. Engine had 70 hours and was mint, but never ran right.

You'd think I would have learned my lesson after having another Force engine before, with under 100 hours, that I could never get dialed in either...


----------

